# Does facial scarring cause social anxiety?



## Volcom23 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a small scar in the middle of my forehead. Since I was still in my early teens, I'd already this social anxiety thing but it's mild and it does not interfere with my academic and social activities. Now, when I entered college, I'd become very self-conscious about the scar and I usually hide it with my bangs (because I've the chance to hide it). As I went on, I developed new friendships and obtained some degree of popularity in school because of my academic achievements. Now, I was never sensitive to change. I always hide the scar no matter what. I've got no problem about it not until one of my classmates taunt me in front of the class that how bad my hair looks. Another friend of mine also asked me jokingly why I have always my bangs. Now, I'm caught up and I can't think of a solution. Worst is that my social anxiety has worsen and because of that, friends and my admirers started to reject me. Can you help me what should I do? I had already gone to a plastic surgeon and have a scar revision but the new scar got worse and it will take months to completely heal. I want to show the scar but I'm afraid of the unknown. I just can't. I think there's a serious psychological issue behind this "stigma of hiding the scar" thing. I think also, because of this scar issue, my anxiety got worse. Can you help me get it into my awareness and finally see a good solution? Some of you will think it's irrational but for me it's not. So, pls. be honest and respectful.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Honestly I don't think facial scars cause SA. I know a person in one of my classes who has a bunch of facial scars (some are pretty bad). Only because he was in the war. The dude is out going and I hardly ever see him alone.

I think you should stop worrying about hiding your scar and just live like you've never had one. I know it is easier said than done but, people don't judge others by what scars they have. I know I don't.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Skin problems such as acne and scarring are known to create severe psychological issues for some people. I myself have scarring covering my face from past acne, and I can attest to it attributing greatly to my own low self-confidence and social anxiety. I feel like a hypocrit saying it, since I'm so affected by my own scars, but people really don't notice them as much as we do ourselves. Especially if in your case it's just a single scar that you're worried about. However, I know what it's like to become focused on particular flaws we have, and if you really wanted to try to diminish your scar I would recommend posting a picture of it up on somewhere like the scar forum of acne.org. That would be the best way to find suitable recommendations. But if you're uncomfortable with sharing pictures, that's understandable.

Remember, extremely few people have flawless skin up close. Even people who I would consider to have fantastic skin have scars and blemishes! What you need to remind yourself of, is that when people see you they most likely aren't even noticing the scar, or if they do they certainly won't be thinking anything of it. To ourselves, however, things are magnified and it's easy to zone in on certain imperfections. But that's really not how others see us.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Facial scars could lower your self-esteem and as we know low self-esteem and social anxiety often go hand-in-hand.

I have a scar on my forehead too. I used to wear bangs to cover it up in grade school. During high school I let the bangs grow out, didn't use make up to cover it or anything. I just didn't care enough about it since nobody made fun of it. 
In college I would go from having heavy blunt bangs, sideswept bangs and then letting it grow out. I don't have bangs at the moment, but recently I've started covering up the scar with makeup. It's still slightly noticeable, but not very much. 
You could try wearing foundation over it.

but from what I've experienced people don't really notice the scar, and if they do they don't say anything.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ive had acne for awhile now, never really that bad..about a year and a half ago it got a lot worse..well i finally went to a dermatologist and it has helped a lot, and in terms of total pimples on my face, i might have the least amount ive had in a very long time...unfortunately, i now have some scarring

i know for a fact that my scarring and whenever my face is broken out, makes my social anxiety worse..im not gonna say that if i didnt have acne or acne scarring that i would be full of confidence and "mr. outgoing," but i know some days i feel worse than others and a lot of the time it depends on how my face looks


----------



## karunsoular (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor you, you sound in a bit of turmoil. 
Yes I can categorically say that scarring, particularly on your face is linked with social anxiety and lower self esteem. 
I am a psychotherapist living and working in the UK and despite my knowledge and experience of dealing with other people's psychological problems on a daily basis, I felt low following surgery on my forehead to remove cancer. I have been left with a circular scar on the right hand side of my forehead. It is about 3cm in diameter and although the colour is a good match to the skin colour surrounding it, it is dented which makes it quite prominant. My fringe (in the UK we have fringes!) covers some of it although not if I am outside and it is windy.
I am wondering what it is about your scar that upsets you the most? For example, I am approaching 50, I have a partner and many good close friends and a few close family members too. So I feel lucky not to be starting out anew because for me I wouldn't want to have to keep explaining myself because I hate people asking about by scar. I am a private person and feel vulnerable at social gatherings if I think there may be people who want to talk about how I got it. I can also feel like an exhibit when people peer at me. Over time I have hardened to it though and I think most people aren't out to be hurtful, it is their curiosity which irritates me. I have been tempted to invent an exciting escapade that could have led to me getting the scar but to date haven't bothered. I am wondering if you can work out what precisely it is about your scar that upsets you so that you can find ways to care for you. For example me knowing that I hate social gatherings if I think I will be questioned helps me because I can take control over how I might manage that e.g by telling someone who is with me that I will defer the qeustion for them to explain. 
Look after you and remember you're not alone, there are millions of us in the world who will be having very similar felings to your won. Karun


----------

